# The member who paints 706's ??



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Would the member who redoes the 706's please PM me or someone who knows his screen name I keep forgeting it and I guess when the Forum was updated all my messages from the past were erased.I have a reel I would like to have done for my son for a special gift.*


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

<span class=postbody>There are 2 ways to accomplish this... Quick way and 4 day process 

I will describe both for you..... 

Quick way---- 
Materials needed 
Enamel Paint (Your choice of color) 
Denatured Alcohol 
600 grit wet and dry sandpaper 

1. Wash with denatured alcohol 
2. Wet sand with sand paper 
3. Wash again with denatured alcohol 
4. Paint using very light coats 
5. Allow 24hrs to dry 

4 Day Process 
Materials Needed 
Automotive Paint (Duplicolor) 
Automotive Clear Coat (Duplicolor) 
Marhyde Self Etching Primer 
400 and 800 grit wet and dry sandpaper 
Mek and Denatured Alcohol 
Aircraft Stripper 

Day 1 

Use stripper and follow instructions to a T. Once all paint is removed then wash with MEK. After the first wash wet sand with the 400 grit sand paper. Wash again and leave sit for 24 hrs. 

Day 2 

Wash all parts again with MEK. Then wet sand all parts with 800 grit sandpaper. Wash again with MEK. Once you have the parts completely dry it is time to primer the reel. This should be done within 15 to 30 mins after the last washing. Follow the instructions to a T. I sugest you let dry for atleast 48hrs before the final step. 

Day 4 

Take the newly primed reel parts and light wet sand with 800 grit sandpaper. Wash all parts with the Denatured Alcohol. (NOT MEK) Once all the parts are dried you now can paint the reel. Allow 17 mins in between each coat. It should not take no more than 3 or 4 coats if done evenly. Once you are sure that the last coat completely covered the reel smoothly let dry for 10 mins and spray your first coat of clear. Allow 17 mins in between each coat of clear. The more clear you apply in coats the deeper the color looks. Let this all dry for 24hrs before you assymble the reel. 

We look forward to seeing pictures of your reel during and the finish product. 

Good Luck....


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Although I appreciate you giving me this info, I was more looking for some one who was very good at doing this and wants to make a little extra cash by doing it for me. The guy I'm talking about has several of his reels on his signature that looked great and I wanted to have it done exactly the way he did the white on on his page but leaving the gold handle and spool.*

*If You are the one I'm talking about , how much do you charge if you do this for other people?*


----------



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

if its old and green leave the battlescars on it,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,if its not green then who are you trying to kid ?

nos parts are an option


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

Sounds like Steve Tackett but he sends them to somebody. He can hook you up though.

stvtackett is his screen name.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

> *billfishhead (01/06/2010)*if its old and green leave the battlescars on it,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,if its not green then who are you trying to kid ?
> 
> nos parts are an option


*I like the green ones as well, but the guy I'm talking about I have talked to on the phone before and it sounded like he did them because I asked if he could do it to one of my old Mitchells and he said he only did 706's and 7's.*


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

Steve knows a guy that powdercoats them. We may be talking about 2 different people.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

Any kind of paint that c omes in a can is junk.


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

Who did those reels Garbo had? I really liked the diamond plate and woodgrain finishes!


----------

